# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  دعوي قضائية من أحد ورثة الأمير جوربجي تطالب «الأوقاف» بحصيلة ريع وقف وكالة البلح

## هيثم الفقى

02/04/2009 ناصر إبراهيم: الوقف مستهدف من الوزارة.. وقرار تشميع المحلات باطل
*كتب: أحمد عامر- خالد عبدالمنعم*
أقام نجل إبراهيم حفني، آخر ورثة الأمير جوربجي العبيد وعتقائه الذين حررهم الأمير وأعطاهم نسبة في وقفه دعوي قضائية لبطلان قرار وزارة الأوقاف بتشميع محلات وكالة البلح والاستيلاء عليها بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة مدني.
وتقدم بحافظة من المستندات الدالة علي أحقيته في هذا الوقف.
وقال ناصر إبراهيم حفني 40 عاماً موظف: وزارة الأوقاف ليس لها الحق في إصدار قرار بتشميع محلات وكالة البلح والاستيلاء عليها لأن هذا الوقف أهلي وليس خيرياً وهو ملك لورثة الأمير أحمد جوربجي وعندما طالبنا الوزارة بمستحقاتنا في هذا الورث ردت علينا عن طريق خطابات رسمية تفيد بأنها سوف تخطرنا بالحصول علي حقوقنا بعد انتهاء النزاع.
وأضاف: «بداية هذا النزاع جاءت منذ عام 1958، وبعد صدور قانون حل الوقف 180 لسنة 1952 وتم حل وقف الأمير أحمد جوربجي بقرار جمهوري وبعد تسلم حصة الأوقاف الخيرية في رشيد بأحكام شرعية موثقة في الشهر العقاري ولجان من وزارتي العدل والأوقاف.
وتابع: «وزارة الأوقاف تعودت اختلاف الدعاوي الكيدية والسابق الفصل فيها بنفس الأشخاص والموضوعات وكان هناك حكم علي لجنة الاعتراضات رقم 19 لسنة 1986، والصادر في عام 1976 بالاستئناف العالي علي قرارات لجنة الاعتراضات وأصبح إدعاء حصة «الوقف الخيري» كاذباً للاستيلاء علي الوقف بدليل أنها أخذت نفس الدعوي إلي محكمة الإسكندرية الابتدائية ورفعت دعوي اعترضت من خلالها علي نفس الموضوع في الاستئناف بالحكم رقم 1124 لسنة 1991.
وأضاف ناصر: محكمة الإسكندرية رفضت الاستئناف المقام من وزارة الأوقاف بتاريخ 13 يونيو 2006، وتدخل بعض السماسرة مع بعض رجال الأعمال ذوي النفوذ وبعد الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية، اتجهوا إلي العقارات القديمة لبناء الأبراج بدلاً منها وسبق وقام البعض بالاستيلاء علي أراض مجاورة لها.
وأكد ناصر إبراهيم أن هذه المنطقة التي تقع عليها محلات وكالة البلح تخص الأمير أحمد جوربجي وهذا الوقف أهلي وليس خيرياً لصالح المستحقين الذين صدرت لهم أحكام بأحقيتهم في هذه الأراضي.
وقال: «بعد وفاة الأمير أحمد جوربجي آلت الوقفية لبناته فاطمة وعائشة وخديجة خاتون وآخر عتيق من عتقاء الوقف، هو علي جمعة الشرقاوي، وهو الذي آلت إليه الملكية كاملة والوقف أهلي، وليس خيرياً، وذلك لعدم إنقراض الذرية.
وأضاف: أن هناك حكما صادراً في عام 1998 ضد وزير الأوقاف لإزالة «لجنة القسمة» وهيئة الأوقاف تدعي تنفيذ الأحكام علي المحلات علي الرغم من عدم أحقيتها في في جمع ريع المحلات واعترضت وزارة الأوقاف بقرار لجنة القسمة بالسير في إجراءات البيع لهذا الوقف باعتباره وقفاً أهلياً.
كما أعترضت سنة 1991 بالاعتراض رقم 19 لسنة 1959 قضائي والذي فصل في 13 يونيو 2006 في الحكم رقم 1024 لسنة 1991.
وأوضح ناصر في صحيفة الدعوي أن هذه المنطقة يتردد عليها العديد من الحراس القضائيين والذين صدرت لهم أحكام حراسة في غفلة من أمر المستحقين ويعدون بالعشرات، حيث استصدروا أحكاما من محكمة الأمور المستعجلة بقرار الحراسة مستغلين انشغالهم في النزاع مع لجنة القسمة، وكذلك محاولة الحفاظ علي الوقف، والتي حددت جلسة 27 أبريل القادم للفصل في النزاع، وهذا الوقف مستهدف من وزارة الأوقاف منذ 80 عاماً، ولديها إصرار علي إدارته وجمع ريعه وقرار تشميع المحلات باطل.
ومن جهته قال عاطف عثمان، مدير عام الأوقاف والمحاسبة بديوان عام وزارة الأوقاف إن إدارة أعيان أي وقف خيري من اختصاص الهيئة وليس الوزارة، وإنه إذا كان هناك تشميع لمحلات وكالة البلح فإن هذا الإجراء لا يتم بمعرفة الوزارة ولا الهيئة، وإنما يتم عن طريق الجهات التنفيذية للأحكام القضائية.
وأضاف عثمان قائلاً إن وقف الأمير أحمد علي جوربجي وأعيانه بالواحات وهو وقف أهلي وأن الوقف الموجود بوكالة البلح هو وقف أحمد كتخدا عزبان الشهير بالقيونجي وجميعها أعيان خيرية وتم التبليغ باسترداد جميع أعيانه من السيد مصطفي عبد الهادي الذي قام باغتصابها، علي حد قوله.
المصدر هنا

----------


## tgmr33

*جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## هاميس المصرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق أجمعين
أود من سيادتكم الاستفسار عن وقف الامير على جوربجى طائفة مستحفظان 
فى فترة التسعينات قام احد المحامين واثار هذاالموضوع وقدمنا ما يثبت النسب عن طريق شجرة العائلة فى مدينة بورسعيد
واسخرج لكل فرد بالعائلة كارنية بة صورتة ورقم عضويتة ومن يومها لا نعلم شئ عن هذا الموضوع
فارجو منكم افادتى عن ماحدث لهذا الوقف وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء فى الحياة الدنيا وجعلة مضاعفا فى ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تم الحكم فيه بجلسة 9/11/2009 بالقبول وتم احالته الى لجنة الخبراء للتقسيم على المستحقين ....

----------


## ام جودى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اود ان استفسر من الاستاذ هيثم الفقى بخصوص وقف الامير على جوربجى* 
*هل عائلة عبدالمجيد محسن بالمنصورة لها نصيب فى هذا الوقف فعلا*
*لاننا اشتركنا مع احد القائمين بالبحث وراء هذا الوقف ولكنه لم يعطينا كرنيهات*
*تثبت اننا من المستحقين فهل هذه الكرنيهات ضرورية وما هى اخر ماوصلت اليه القضية*
*فقد بلغنا ان توزيع الوقف سيتم خلال شهرين فهل هذا الكلام حقيقى ام اتنصب علينا* 
*ارجو الاهتمام من سيادتكم ولك خالص الشكر*

----------


## سميره

اولا : انا من عائله  الامير على حوربجى

ثانيا : احب ان اعرف اخر التطورات فى القضيه 

انا سميره اسماعيل حفنى الليثى

----------


## نشوى ثروث حميده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هل تم التوصل الى اى شى فى خصوص هذا الوقف

ارجو افادتى


شكررررا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اود ان استفسر من الاستاذ هيثم الفقى بخصوص وقف الامير على جوربجى 
هل عائلة عبدالمجيد محسن بالمنصورة لها نصيب فى هذا الوقف فعلا
لاننا اشتركنا مع احد القائمين بالبحث وراء هذا الوقف ولكنه لم يعطينا كرنيهات
تثبت اننا من المستحقين فهل هذه الكرنيهات ضرورية وما هى اخر ماوصلت اليه القضية
فقد بلغنا ان توزيع الوقف سيتم خلال شهرين فهل هذا الكلام حقيقى ام اتنصب علينا 
ارجو الاهتمام من سيادتكم ولك خالص الشكر


لم يحدد ميعاد بعد لتوزيع الوقف 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هل تم التوصل الى اى شى فى خصوص هذا الوقف

ارجو افادتى


شكررررا








			
				اولا : انا من عائله الامير على حوربجى

ثانيا : احب ان اعرف اخر التطورات فى القضيه 

انا سميره اسماعيل حفنى الليثى
			
		

عائلة الليثى لها استحقاق فى هذا الوقف

الوقف حاليا بالخبراء للتوزيع على المستحقين
*

----------


## نشوى ثروث حميده

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 



*ووقف الروميه البيضاء؟؟؟؟*


*شكرا استاذ هيثم بليز ارجو افادتى بخصوص وقف فاطمه خاتون*

*الروميه البيضاء*

----------


## adel1810

سيدي انا من ورثة عائشة خاتون و عندب ما يثبت النسب باحكام المحكمة و دار الوثائق فهل حقا تم قبول الوقف برجاء الرد حتى يتسنى لي تجهيز الاوراق و شكرا لسيادتكم

----------


## adel1810

الاستاذ  هيثم برجاء الافادة انا من ورثة عائشة خاتون من جهة امي فهل حقا كان الحكم في 9-11-2009؟

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> الاستاذ هيثم برجاء الافادة انا من ورثة عائشة خاتون من جهة امي فهل حقا كان الحكم في 9-11-2009؟


*نعم حضرتك تم قبول الوقف بجلسة 9/11/2009 وتم احالته للخبراء للتقسيم على المستحقين* 
*خالص تحياتى*

----------


## general_oo7

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
فى البدايه اود ان اشكر مجهوداتك واهتمامك بالرد على المستفسرين.. وعندى استفسار لحضرتك واتمنى انك تساعدنى فيه؟
هل عائلات المصيلحى لها فى هذا الوقف لانى سمعت ان الوقف لاحد العائلات عن عائلات اخرى فاريد الاستفسار فى هذه النقطه ولو بالفعل يوجد هذا الوقف الى اى مدى يظل هذا الوقف دون تسليمه الى الورثه ؟
شكرا لاهتمامك

----------


## سهير ابوزهرة

قيل لنا ايضا ان الوقف في لجنة القسمة لتوزيعه على الورثه  ولكن هل هذا صدق

----------


## م.العشماوي

السلام عليكم.. نحن من ورثة علي جوربجي من فرع علي جمعة الشرقاوي .. ما هي كيفية استخراج الاعلان الشرعي و ما هي باقي الاوراق المطلوبه؟؟ 
انا محمد محمد محمد العشماوي واشكركم

----------


## نور الشمس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركتة
كنت عوزة اعرف اية اخبار القضية وسمعنا ان فى ارض فى المنصورة اتباعت هل دة صحيح ولا

واية اخبار ورثة الاسمعلية وصلو لحد فين ولهل حد وصل انو خد حاجة ام لا


وشكرا

----------


## mohamed said

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف اذا كان وقف الوزيرى تابع لوقف جوربجى برجاء الرد ولو تابع ازاى اقدر انضم ليكم

----------


## mohamed aly

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاخ محمد سعيد افيد حضرتك ان وقف الوزيرى ليس هو وقف الجوربجى ولكن قد تكون داخل فى الوقفين من جهتين الجد والجدة وهذا للعلم لاننى من مستحقى للاثنين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :M20(3):  :T W (21):

----------


## mohamed said

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاخ محمد سعيد افيد حضرتك ان وقف الوزيرى ليس هو وقف الجوربجى ولكن قد تكون داخل فى الوقفين من جهتين الجد والجدة وهذا للعلم لاننى من مستحقى للاثنين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


  طب دلوقثى اقدر اثبت نسبى ازاى لوقف الجوربجى

----------


## moh_vic

أبي قال لي ان جدي صرف مبلغ من ريع الوقف في الخمسينات من وقف إبراهيم جورجي طائفه مستحفظان وان معنا ورق رسمي باسماء المستحقيين والانصبة موقعة من الحارس القضائي والتي بموجبها تم توزيع جزء من الريع في الخمسينيات أو الستينيات

أستاذا الفاضل هل هذا هو نفس الوقف الذي حُكم لة

----------


## aly

[الاستاذ هيثم
[بعد التحية
انا من ورثة وقف اعمر مستحفظان ولكن كل ما لدي هو شجرة العيلة واعلان من محكمة الاسكندرية تخطر فيه والدي بالحضور لجلسة في سنة 1955 وذللك بصفته من مستحقي هذا الوقف و ايضا لدي خطاب من احدي المحامين موجه الي الستاذ يحي ابو  هيف بصفته الخبير في ذللك الوقت ذاكرا فيه انه قد ارسل اليه الاعلام الشرعي الذي يفيد ان والدي من الورثة لهذا الوقف
برجاء الافادة  هل ما لدي ذو قية يمكن البدء في الاجرائات بسهولة
شاكر لقت حضرتك جدا وارجو من حضرتك الافدة ان امكن ذلك
الاسم   علي محمد عبد الكريم[
موبيل 0123272053

----------


## aly

كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا ألف مبروك ..

----------


## خالد ع

*الأستاذ / هيثم* 
أنا *ابنة* المرحومة / *خديجة على حسن على غنيم* التي ورد لها خطاب بتاريخ *22 / 2 / 1960* من المحاسب القانوني ( *يحيي أبو هيف* ) بصفته حارس قضائي على أعيان أوقاف الحاج عمر طائفة مستحفظان ويخطرها فيه بأنها احد المستحقين في هذه الأوقاف .
وقبل أن اعرض على سيادتكم *رحلة الآمال والخيال والنصب والاحتيال* إذا جاز لي وصف ما تعرضنا له حتى الآن في مسيرة إثبات استحقاقنا بهذا الوقف .
أرجوكم الإجابة على هذه التساؤلات وان تكون الإجابة مبنية على أسس ومستندات .
*هل فعلا المرحومة / خديجة على حسن غنيم ومن ثم ورثتها ضمن المستحقين لهذ الأوقاف ؟*
*وإذا كنا مستحقين ما هي المستندات أو الأوراق اللازمة ومن اى جهة يتم استخراجها ؟*
علما بأنه ليس لدى سوى صورة الخطاب المشار إليه وصورة من شجرة السلسة النسبية ( المرفقة ) .
*واكتفى اليوم بهده المداخلة مع سيادتكم وبعد الإجابة آمل آن يتسع صدركم لي بمداخلة أخرى وما بها من مفاجآت !!!!*

----------


## خالد ع

*الاستاذ / هيثم* 
*          تحية طيبة وبعد .,,,,*
برجاء الافادة عن اجابة التساؤلات التى سبق وان قمت بارسالها لكم بتاريخ 15 / 4 /2011 
*هل فعلا المرحومة / خديجة على حسن غنيم ومن ثم ورثتها ضمن المستحقين لهذ الأوقاف ؟
وإذا كنا مستحقين ما هي المستندات أو الأوراق اللازمة ومن اى جهة يتم استخراجها ؟
*

----------


## anhraz

السلام عليكم 
انا من مستحقى وقف عبد الله أغا دار السعادة وعبد الرحمن جوربجى طائفة مستحفظان وولده الشهابى احمد جلبى
ولنا فرع لجد أمى من عائلة خضير مستحق
واعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة الليثى مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة حموده مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة الكوة مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة حشاد مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة الليثى مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة البرى مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة الصيرفى مستحق
هام هام = فمن لديه شجرة نسب للعائلة من أى فرع من هذة العائلات ولذلك أرجو التواصل على موبايل 0103455028 القاهره
لدى بعض المستندات وأريد إستكمال شجرة العائلة حتى أصل إلى عبد الله أغا دار السعادة وعبد الرحمن جوربجى طائفة مستحفظان وولده الشهابى احمد جلبى

----------


## anhraz

السلام عليكم 
انا من مستحقى وقف عبد الله أغا دار السعادة  وعبد الرحمن جوربجى طائفة مستحفظان وولده الشهابى احمد جلبى
ولنا فرع لجد أمى من عائلة خضير مستحق
واعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة الليثى مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة حموده مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة الكوة مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة حشاد مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة الليثى مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة البرى مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة الصيرفى مستحق
هام هام = فمن لديه شجرة نسب للعائلة من أى فرع من هذة العائلات ولذلك أرجو التواصل على موبايل 0103455028 القاهره
لدى بعض المستندات وأريد إستكمال شجرة العائلة حتى أصل إلى عبد الله أغا دار السعادة وعبد الرحمن جوربجى  طائفة مستحفظان وولده الشهابى احمد جلبى

----------


## anhraz

السلام عليكم 
  انا من مستحقى وقف عبد الله أغا دار السعادة  
  ووقف الشهابى احمد جلبى بن  الخواجا الحاج مصطفى جلبى بن الأميرعبد الرحمن جوربجى طائفة مستحفظان بن الأمير مححمود جوربجي مستحفظان 
وهو الجد لجدتى من والدتى 
ولنا فرع لجد أمى من عائلة خضير مستحق
واعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة الليثى مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة حموده مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة الكوة مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة حشاد مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة الليثى مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة البرى مستحق
وأعلم ان هناك فرع من عائلة الصيرفى مستحق
هام هام = فمن لديه شجرة نسب للعائلة من أى فرع من هذة العائلات ولذلك أرجو التواصل على موبايل 0103455028 القاهره
   لدى بعض المستندات وأريد إستكمال شجرة العائلة حتى أصل إلى عبد الله أغا دار السعادة 
  الشهابى احمد جلبى بن  الخواجا الحاج مصطفى جلبى بن الأميرعبد الرحمن جوربجى طائفة مستحفظان بن الأمير مححمود جوربجي طائفة مستحفظان

----------


## anhraz

الرجاء الإتصال بى على 0103455028  حيث انة لدى شجرة عائلية لبعض المستحقين وايضآ صورة من  تفويض للمحاسب القانوني ( *يحيي أبو هيف* ) بصفته حارس قضائي على أعيان أوقاف الحاج عمر طائفة مستحفظان . ولكن يبدو انه هراء ونصب على العلئلة نرجو التواصل لتبادل المستندات.

----------


## eslam semsem

انا من وراثة الاميره فاطمه الروميه البيضاء 
درجه النسيب الجده (ام أبى ) ولدى اورق تثبيت النسيب (01222262043)
ولحضردكم  فايق الاشكرا والتقدير

----------


## alia yoldash

والدى لسة عايش وامة من شجرة العائلة واسمها وجيدة محمد على اليثى رضوان حسين عبد الرحمن  
وعندى اوراق قضية على الجوربجى 1995 ولكن محدناش اى حاجة منة ارجو الافادة السريعة

----------

